

Reddit's discussion for a guy that lost interest in programming - alaskamiller
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/73vm8/35_lost_interest_in_programming_system/

======
josefresco
We're supposed to discuss ... a discussion on Reddit?

~~~
silentbicycle
No, we're just supposed to wave as it sinks and disappears.

